# Finally - Website



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've been putting it off for a long time, but I finally got my website current.
It's nothing like the pros (Caroline and Victoria), but at least it's something.

http://trharder.wix.com/harder-goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Tim, easy to navigate, no clutter & short simple descriptions.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the pictures...they show of the goats very well  And the goats are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice job and goats to boot.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a well-organized, clutter-free site, that shows off the goats to good advantage. I particularly like how neatly the "bred-to" bucks are pictured next to the does in a slightly smaller frame, very consistently, down the page. Very easy for the eye to read.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks great. I really like the lay out.
And those are some amazing goats!
I'm really looking forward to seeing those kids.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice site & gorgeous goats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks good! Love it that it is straight to the point and easy to see what you want to see


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I just signed up for one but haven't made any progress yet. *sigh* Maybe next year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice Tim! Great job!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have nothing either...but be sure to let me know if you have anymore 'bargain goats' like Bella! I love her! She had a lovely buck last season and is due again around the 10 th of Feb. Bred to my colorful/spotty 3/4 boer buck. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> I have nothing either...but be sure to let me know if you have anymore 'bargain goats' like Bella! I love her! She had a lovely buck last season and is due again around the 10 th of Feb. Bred to my colorful/spotty 3/4 boer buck. Can't wait!


Cool. I would love to see a picture. Blanch is pregnant again and I have a couple of does due a week before her, so I could conceivably end up in that same spot again. I'll let you know if it happens.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It looks great! I loved looking through it and seeing all of the goats! Very easy to use.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good Tim;-)


----------

